# Sears/Craftsman Manual Needed



## Kroll (Feb 23, 2013)

Guys I just pick up a Sears/Craftsman lathe M# 101.28940 was wondering if there is a manual that is for this lathe.Most that I look at were Atlas but found Sears #101.28990 which I think is close and I did print it.Just wanted one that is for this lathe not being a computer savy person can't seem to locate one,hoping someone could point me in the right direction are maybe a linky.Thanks guys----kroll
Here is what I went and pick up but had to take it completely apart cause I'm a one man show


----------



## Taz (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice find, that's a beefy Craftsman.



Kroll said:


> wondering if there is a manual that is for this lathe.



I tinkered around for 15 minutes and didn't find anything free.  Lot's of stuff you can pay for though.  I've heard that the yahoo group ( Atlas/Craftsman Yahoo Group ) has lots of them. I've never started up a yahoo profile, but by looking at their newest uploads, you have a pretty good chance of finding one there.  Click the link above, and in the top/left corner you'll find the register button.  Don't let them fool you into a new email address if you don't already have one, you can use your Facebook or Gmail accounts to start one.  Then join the group back at that link, and you'll have access to all their files.

Also if it helps, here's the exploded parts views available at Sears Parts Direct, but I did the PITB part for ya.
View attachment 101.28940_parts_diagram.pdf


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 23, 2013)

Kroll,

You are of course more than welcome to join the Yahoo Atlas_Craftsman group as well as the associated Atlas_Craftsman_Projects group which, despite its name is actually used only for additional file storage.  You don't have to sign up for a yahoo.com email account (or if you do you don't have to use it - I don't).  

On the manual you are looking for, Sears did individual model number manuals on some models and on others, they seem to have only done ones that covered several models.  Or sometimes they did both.  But in any case, you will find the Craftsman manual covering your new machine in the H-M Downloads section, too.  It is currently at the top of page 2 in the Atlas... folder.  Title is Atlas-Craftsman Lathe 12 101.27580__101.28970 (or close to that).  Among several others, it covers 101.28940.

Robert D.


----------



## Kroll (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help,I did join the group.On the left side pick files scroll to Atlas/Craftsman which I only saw the folder for 101.28990.The yahoo group page is kinda bland if I'm looking at the right forum,I'm just not familiar with forum yet--kroll


----------



## bill4227 (Feb 23, 2013)

See here http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman/page3.html

You may also be able to get a manual from them.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 24, 2013)

Kroll,

The manual you are looking for is in the Downloads section on this board and is also in the Files section of the _projects Group on Yahoo. There aren't many machine manuals in the files section of the main group (which you've already joined) because it was almost full when I took over maintenance of it. And I have been hesitant to do any wholesale deleting. Yahoo, for some dumb reason, limits each Group's Files section to a maximum of 100 MB. Yet allows up to 10 GB for photos which are almost impossible to locate after they move off of the first page (there is no search capability). Anyway, most of the machine model manuals are in the _projects group's Files section.

Although all email traffic is repeated on the site, the Yahoo system is primarily an email reflector, not a bulletin board. Virtually no one ever looks at the email online. Just ignore it.

Robert D.


----------



## Kroll (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm a computer goober,thanks Robert.Now I have a manual just for my lathe and the diagrams legible,now back to finish my other lathe the Sears 101.27440---kroll


----------



## NodakGary (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Kroll,
I googled and came up with :
http://www.flywheelmachinetools.com/MANUALSEARS.html

He is asking $5.00 for them.  I found the 101.28940 about 2/3 down the page.
I hope this is what you are looking for.  The manuals really come in handy.  They seem to cut the "learning curve" by years.

NodakGary


----------



## Kroll (Feb 26, 2013)

Bookmark that linky,thanks---kroll


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 27, 2013)

I just bought a QCGB manual from him (one of the $5.00 ones).  Note that on some of the manuals that cover multiple models, he lists the same manual multiple times, once for each model.  I didn't think to check whether that was the case with 101.28940.

Robert D.


----------

